# Keyport Fishing Pier



## parkstreet1234

Can anyone tell me about Keyport fishing pier? (not Keansburg Pier), does anyone know of other free fishing Piers in the area? What about in Union/Rariton.


----------



## cgmarshall777

There's a BUNCH of places to fish in Keyport...just drive around and explore! That's what I did...I'm not from that area, but have have some great luck in Cliffwood, which is just north of there...talk to the tackle shops, they r a great help as well...good luck buddy...


----------



## parkstreet1234

Have any gps coordinates?


----------



## liquidjas

There is a small pier on the beach next to the Spy House in Port Monmouth. I don't have the GPS Coordinates but I believe the address is:
119 Port Monmouth Rd 
Port monmouth, NJ

There's also a small Jetty down the road on the other side of the Marina


----------



## allenro

I fish that area all the time from my yak and its pretty flat there. Your better off fishing the inlet at Monmouth Cove marina or at Belford inlet. Pebble Beach was the best in the Keyport Area but I think you can no longer use the trail to get to it. Union Beach has the creek you can fish too. Spring and summer nights are best for me.


----------



## Carl Hartmann

Try the keansburg Pier. Kathy runs it and its a very loog and good producing pier. They are one of our sponsors for the surf fishing tournament. www.hrfa.us

She is giving us some free passes

Thanks Kathy

Carl


----------



## parkstreet1234

Yes, I go there all the time with my family. It is a great pay peir, and they have everything you want. They are very VERY friendly and offer the newcomer, and people unfamiliar with the place great advice, the right bait and affordable tackle. You can also order chinese food on the pier. 

The problem is, sometimes I go fishing at say 9PM, which doesnt make much sense to pay for 1 hour, and also since they close at 10PM this is a problem for me. Sometimes I dont like to fish with time restraints, if I could, I would fish all night, but I have a baby and a wife. heh. 

Maybe when they open it for night striper blues we can all go there and patronize them, because they are great people and it's a great pier.


----------



## liquidjas

ParkStreet,
Got the following info from the Keansburg Pier Website ( http://www.keansburgfishingpier.com/ ) :
Effective 10-12-10

*Special Friday Night All Night Fishing Every Friday In October

Cost $10.00 per person



Hours Are 6pm to 6am*

Please No early Callers

Hours Subject to Change, Weather Permitting


----------



## parkstreet1234

Awesome! I am there!!!


----------



## parkstreet1234

I want to get eels for this months late night fishing, anyone know any bait shops that stay open late? I dont think the peir sells them, heh....


----------



## liquidjas

There is Crabby's in Keyport or you can try the TackleBox which is next to QuickChek on Rt 36 south as you head to Keansburg. I'm not sure what time either are open till though, so you'll need to give them a call. The links to their sites are below:
http://www.fishbox.tv/crabbys/
http://www.striperspecial.com/home.html

Both sites mention 24hr bait machines, but I don't think they are working at either place. So make sure you get there before they close.


----------



## parkstreet1234

I just looked at crabbys page, they have a night bait vending machine with eels and other stuff even if they are not open. You guys are Awesome! 

Thanks again!


----------



## parkstreet1234

OK, I found the address for Keyport Pier

American Legion Dr., Keyport NJ 07735


----------

